# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Anyone else more worried about panicked people than corona virus?

## Origanalist

I'm really not too worried about the virus, what I am worried about is the media created hysteria. Construction dust masks, which are kind of a must in my trade are all long gone. The guy at the local paint store said he can't get any for two months. Home Depot, Lowes, a couple smaller hardware stores, nada. They don't even offer protection. Go into any grocery around here and the toilet paper is gone. The salt is all gone. Food staples are severely depleted and will soon be gone. Flour, beans etc..

----------


## donnay

I am concerned about the panicked people.  This is why it is always good to be prepared with at least five months of supplies.

Another reason why the second amendment is important.

----------


## sparebulb

> I'm really not too worried about the virus, what I am worried about is the media created hysteria. Construction dust masks, which are kind of a must in my trade are all long gone. The guy at the local paint store said he can't get any for two months. Home Depot, Lowes, a couple smaller hardware stores, nada. They don't even offer protection. Go into any grocery around here and the toilet paper is gone. The salt is all gone. Food staples are severely depleted and will soon be gone. Flour, beans etc..


What part of the country do you reside?

Things still pretty normal here in rural Missouri other than I hear all masks are gone.

----------


## Origanalist

> What part of the country do you reside?
> 
> Things still pretty normal here in rural Missouri other than I hear all masks are gone.


Western Washington.

----------


## sparebulb

My sympathies are with you out there.

I could see Seattle, Portland, Gay Bay, etc full of infected and crazy/violent types who wouldn't use a germ mask even if they were available.

It wouldn't surprise me to see some intentional spreaders out there.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm really not too worried about the virus, what I am worried about is the media created hysteria. Construction dust masks, which are kind of a must in my trade are all long gone. The guy at the local paint store said he can't get any for two months. Home Depot, Lowes, a couple smaller hardware stores, nada. They don't even offer protection. Go into any grocery around here and the toilet paper is gone. The salt is all gone. Food staples are severely depleted and will soon be gone. Flour, beans etc..


Economically speaking, it looks like business is good for some right now.

It is crazy. TP and bottled water? Lol. Are people expecting the water systems to fail? Officials told people to prepare like they would for a natural disaster. Many natural disasters will cause water systems to be interrupted, but not a flu.

Was at a store the other day, and someone the store called while I was checking out (answered by the checker). They had asked the cashier if they had rice in the store. No doubt some moron came to the store later and bought all of their rice.

----------


## Anti Globalist

While I'm personally not scared of getting the coronavirus, I have seen several people that are panicking.  Went grocery shopping last week, and I saw several people actually wearing masks.  Its one thing when you see people on television wearing masks, its another thing entirely when you see people in the town you live in starting doing it.

----------


## Created4

It's all going to probably blow over soon, just like all other "pandemics" that eventually reached the U.S. in the past. Our sanitation system, chlorinated city water, etc. all pretty much prevent the U.S. from seeing the same effects in other countries, like China.

And even in China, things appear to be returning to normal. It is hard to get that information from the Press, but here is an email that went out yesterday from a shipping company that originates in China and brings cargo to the U.S.:




> Virus containment=
> The feedback from the China offices is that there is not significant signs of further virus spreading within mainland China- it seems the efforts to contain the virus with the extended Chinese New Year and quarantines were successful. The factory workers have returned to the major cities and so far the cases have not multiplied in those cities. 
> 
> Air cargo transit=
> The constraints in the air space are steadily increasing as a result of the factories in China returning back to work over the last couple of weeks, combined with the demand from US importers for expedite to handle all of the back orders
> Air capacity is at about 60-65% of normal available space- for the last couple weeks this was fairly balanced with volume but this week demand is now about 10% above the available space
> Currently we are experiencing backlog of about 2-5 days (backlog= cargo ready date to flight departure). But transit time from outbound airport to door delivery is holding steady
> Book your shipments as early as possible so we can do our best to secure space in advance!
> 
> ...


Even the MSM is now reporting more on the elections than the coronavirus...

----------


## oyarde

I can always eat doves , bluegill ,deer jerky and drink bourbon. Stay away from Dankes though he will probably have an ice house of looter meat and  have the kuru brain disease from eating people , toilet paper will be the least of your worries when he spots you .

----------


## oyarde

I could use some .32 long revolver ammo but I am not going out for it . I am stocked up on arrows , extra arrow and lance points  , tomahawks , scalping knives , filet knives , skinning knives  , fish hooks , gasoline  .22 short , .22 LR , .223 , .30 Cal , .25 auto , .32 auto , .38 , 9mm , .380 , .45 , .410 , 28 Ga , 20 Ga , 12 Ga ., I'll make do . Cranes are migrating so if I had to I would eat BBQ crane and frogs too .

----------


## Origanalist

> While I'm personally not scared of getting the coronavirus, I have seen several people that are panicking.  Went grocery shopping last week, and I saw several people actually wearing masks.  Its one thing when you see people on television wearing masks, its another thing entirely when you see people in the town you live in starting doing it.


I've seen plenty of people walking around with them on here. It's rediculous, dust masks don't stop viruses.

----------


## specsaregood

> I've seen plenty of people walking around with them on here. It's rediculous, dust masks don't stop viruses.


They do though.   The most common vector for getting infected from viruses is from people touching their nose/mouth/eyes/face.   Much more than simply breathing it in.   So yes, wearing a dust mask does in fact "stop" it in the majority of instances, is it stops them from unconsciously touching those parts of their body.

----------


## pcosmar

> I've seen plenty of people walking around with them on here. It's rediculous, dust masks don't stop viruses.


Nope.. but it will cause a shortage..



and there are several variations of DIY,,

----------


## donnay

> They do though.   The most common vector for getting infected from viruses is from people touching their nose/mouth/eyes/face.   Much more than simply breathing it in.   So yes, wearing a dust mask does in fact "stop" it in the majority of instances, is it stops them from unconsciously touching those parts of their body.


Spray the inside of your mask with colloidal silver spray.  Although people better learn to wash their hands with regular soap and warm water as often as possible. Clean down steering wheels, handles, door knobs and counters with vinegar and water solution.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I've seen plenty of people walking around with them on here. It's rediculous, dust masks don't stop viruses.


And those folks probably think the mask it protecting them.   The mask it supposed to catch the spray from when the person wearing it sneezes.

The virus will enter through their eyes, even if they have their nose and mouth covered.

----------


## RonZeplin

Coronavirus protection, it's Magic

----------


## Origanalist

> They do though.   The most common vector for getting infected from viruses is from people touching their nose/mouth/eyes/face.   Much more than simply breathing it in.   So yes, wearing a dust mask does in fact "stop" it in the majority of instances, is it stops them from unconsciously touching those parts of their body.


Does not.

3D agee's with me, and he's smart.

----------


## dannno

I'm more scared of running out of toilet paper from the mass panic than I am of getting the corona virus.

----------


## tfurrh

Viruses aren't alive. You can't be killed by something non-living.

The more coronaviruses you consume, the more powerful you become.

That's why they don't want it to spread, the elites keep us in quarantine while they gobble up coronaviruses.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Viruses aren't alive. You can't be killed by something non-living.
> 
> The more coronaviruses you consume, the more powerful you become.
> 
> That's why they don't want it to spread, the elites keep us in quarantine while they gobble up coronaviruses.


Is it something in the air in Tejas?

----------


## specsaregood

> Does not.
> 
> 3D agee's with me, and he's smart.


That is fine; but this virus is not airborne.  The way you are most likely to get it, is to touch it with your hands and then touch something that goes in your mouth, nose or eyes.

----------


## Valli6

> I'm more scared of running out of toilet paper from the mass panic than I am of getting the corona virus.


Had the same concern. Picked up two 36-roll packs of _Scott's 1100_ from _Costco_ the other day.

Noticed that they were all out of _Purell_ at Shoprite, but I don't use that stuff anyway. Saw one person wearing a mask in there.

----------


## oyarde

I have to go in to the bank . Hopefully there will be some panic people . I will take some of my elixir to sell . On the back is a new label with testimony from Danke . Probably time to think about raising the price .

----------


## Origanalist

> That is fine; but this virus is not airborne.  The way you are most likely to get it, is to touch it with your hands and then touch something that goes in your mouth, nose or eyes.


I was joking....

But truthfully, I'm not sure how effective they would be from keeping your hands off your face because when you wear them all day you can still rub your eyes without thinking and they tend to sprout fibers that tickle your face. Regardless, I think people are over reacting because of the news chanels.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## oyarde

Good to know OrigAnalist and the Joker are still OK

----------


## Dr.3D

> I can always eat doves , bluegill ,deer jerky and drink bourbon. Stay away from Dankes though he will probably have an ice house of looter meat and  have the kuru brain disease from eating people , toilet paper will be the least of your worries when he spots you .


Good thing it's not the Dos Equis virus.

----------


## Dr.3D

> That is fine; but this virus is not airborne.  The way you are most likely to get it, is to touch it with your hands and then touch something that goes in your mouth, nose or eyes.


I suspect it's airborne when somebody sneezes/coughs and the virus hitchhikes on the mist they produce while doing so.

----------


## Origanalist

> Good to know OrigAnalist and the Joker are still OK


Batman's kinda gay.

----------


## Origanalist

One good thing to come out of this is traffic has been greatly reduced around here. I thought I was just getting lucky until someone pointed out it's because people are staying home.

----------


## oyarde

> One good thing to come out of this is traffic has been greatly reduced around here. I thought I was just getting lucky until someone pointed out it's because people are staying home.


I sold out my elixir .

----------


## specsaregood

> I suspect it's airborne when somebody sneezes/coughs and the virus hitchhikes on the mist they produce while doing so.


fwiw, its called droplet instead of airborne.



> *The difference between airborne and droplet transmission is* in the size of the particles expelled. Droplet transmission occurs by droplets greater than five microns in diameter. The droplets are sprayed into the air, but usually fall short of three feet. Exposure does not generally occur beyond this range. Diseases spread by droplet transmission include influenza, pertussis, and mumps.
> 
> Aerosolized droplet nuclei smaller than five microns may remain in the air longer than larger droplets, increasing the range at and length of time during which people can be exposed. Diseases spread by airborne transmission include measles and tuberculosis.   Infections like influenza or the common cold can be passed either through respiratory secretions, or by touch contact from mucus membranes. The infective dose and the degree of exposure play a large role in the transmission of these diseases.

----------

